# Printing 2 colors issue with 1st screen sticking to 2nd screen



## digi (Sep 27, 2016)

Howdy all, since you all have way more experience than me I need some help since I'm a noob.

I got a 2 colored design. When I print the first screen (white) I then pass it over to my flash for 10-15 seconds then bring it back for the 2nd print (orange). After I do the print on the orange screen I lift it up and noticed that marks from the white screen are on my orange screen. 

Does that mean I'm not flashing long enough or have my off contact set too low? I tried doing a flash for 20-25 seconds and it does seem to do better without it getting on the 2nd screen. Or am I pressing down to hard when I print?

Your help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

digi said:


> Howdy all, since you all have way more experience than me I need some help since I'm a noob.
> 
> I got a 2 colored design. When I print the first screen (white) I then pass it over to my flash for 10-15 seconds then bring it back for the 2nd print (orange). After I do the print on the orange screen I lift it up and noticed that marks from the white screen are on my orange screen.
> 
> ...


Ink on the bottom of the screen is relatively normal. It shouldn't be a problem as the screen will go back down in the same possiton on the next shirt.
Don't over flash the white - if it s fully cured then the orange won't adhere properly and could wash out. 5 or 6 seconds is usually enough to flash.


----------

